# Pipesim



## المطوري (16 يوليو 2006)

:32:السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن برنامج pipesimارجو منمن يستصيع ان يرشدنا الية و باقي اعضاء المنتدى ان ما يقصر مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سندريلا (16 يوليو 2006)

I Don't Know This Program
Can U Tell More Details About It


----------



## المطوري (17 يوليو 2006)

هو برنامج يشتغل مع hysesويهتم بشكل دقيق بالحسابات الهيدوليكية للموائع والمضخات والأنابيب


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أول مره أسمع ب هالبرنامج


----------



## المطوري (22 يوليو 2006)

عندي نسخة كاملة من المنول الخاص بة وامكانياتة اكثر من رائعة ولا غنى للمهندس الكيمياوي عنة ولكن "كون يحصل" والباقي سهل


----------



## المطوري (22 يوليو 2006)

عندي نسخة كاملة من المنول الخاص بة وامكانياتة اكثر من رائعة ولا غنى للمهندس الكيمياوي عنة ولكن "كون يحصل" والباقي سهل


----------



## e7em|e7em (22 يوليو 2006)

طيب ممكن ترفعها يا باش مهندس ونستفيد منها
اذا ما عندك اي مانع


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
و انا كمان حابه اعرف و احصل على البرنامج لو سمحت


----------



## المطوري (23 يوليو 2006)

عفوا اني ابحث عن البرنامج فلو كان بيدي لما تأخرت في ان تعم الفائدة لمهندسين النتدى!!


----------



## المطوري (23 يوليو 2006)

اخوان المنول الي عندي نسخة ورقية صورتها من صديق لايزال يبحث عن البرنامج


----------



## المطوري (15 أغسطس 2006)

ولحد الأن لم يتم الحصول على البرنامج .....على من يهمة الأمر المداولة عبر المنتدى عسى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع و السلام


----------



## المطوري (27 أغسطس 2006)

انة البرنامج المعتمد في اكبر الشركات العالمية في قطاعات النفط والطاقة ثمن البرنامج اكثر من 20000 استرليني انة ثمن باهض لذالك نبحث عنة هنا لعلنا نوفق الى من يهدينا الية


----------



## المطوري (31 أغسطس 2006)

ان معرفة البرنامج واسخدامة يشكل دعما كبيرا لمهندس التصاميم الكيمياوية مختزلا الجهد الكبير ومعطيا النتائج الرائعة ارجو اخذ الموضوع بجدية اكبر والله الموفق


----------



## mkhattaby (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا أملك البرنامج و لكن من غير كراك فهل يستطيع احد ايجاد كراك له؟ من يستطيع يراسلنى على mkhattaby yahoo.com


----------



## khalled (15 فبراير 2007)

أنا أمتلك نسخة من pipesim 2000 ولكن من غير الكراك تعمل لمدة سبعة أيام


----------



## mkhattaby (18 فبراير 2007)

لو ممكن ترسلها لى أو تحملها على الموقع


----------



## badr911 (21 مايو 2007)

*i have the crack but i want the manual*

انا عندى الكراك بس عاوز المانويل لو تسمح
بس مش عارف ارفع الكراك 
ممكن على***** ابعتلى على وانا ارد عليك بالكراك وانتى ترد عليا بالمانويل
badr_ramadan at yahoo.com


----------



## zork (26 مايو 2007)

badr911 قال:


> انا عندى الكراك بس عاوز المانويل لو تسمح
> بس مش عارف ارفع الكراك
> ممكن على***** ابعتلى على وانا ارد عليك بالكراك وانتى ترد عليا بالمانويل
> badr_ramadan at yahoo.com


 

السلام عليكم لقد أرسلت لك المانول على ******

ارجو منك ان تعطينا الكراك و البرنامج
:12: :77:


----------



## khalled (1 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم يأخ بدر أنا محتاج الكراك ضروري ممكن ترسله لي


----------



## صابرسعيد (2 يونيو 2007)

ممكن حد يرفع النسخة محتاج لية جدا


----------



## khalled (2 يونيو 2007)

;443521 قال:


> أنا محتاج الكراك ضروري ممكن ترسله لي


 

أنا فى الإنتظار


----------



## kingprocess (6 أغسطس 2007)

لدي pipesys
له نفسالوضفة, صع هذه النسجة على الموقع و الباقي علي ان شاء الله .


----------



## khalled (13 أغسطس 2007)

badr911 قال:


> انا عندى الكراك بس عاوز المانويل لو تسمح
> بس مش عارف ارفع الكراك
> ممكن على***** ابعتلى على وانا ارد عليك بالكراك وانتى ترد عليا بالمانويل
> badr_ramadan at yahoo.com



أرسلت لك المانوبل ولم أتلقى الكراك حتى ولو لم يكن عندك الكراك وطلبت المانويل كنت إرسلته لك فالعلم لا يكتم


----------



## zork (13 أغسطس 2007)

khalled قال:


> أرسلت لك المانوبل ولم أتلقى الكراك حتى ولو لم يكن عندك الكراك وطلبت المانويل كنت إرسلته لك فالعلم لا يكتم


 

أنا عملت نفس الشي لكني محتاج الى البرنامج + الكراك

انظر المشاركة رقم18

ارجو المساعدة


aah555 (@)yahoo.com


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## snabdelaziz (28 أغسطس 2007)

أرجو مساعدتي للحصول على نسخة من هذا البرنامج الهام جدا
و جزاكم الله خيراً 
السلام عليكم


----------



## zork (28 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخوان ما هو الفرق بين 
Pipesim


Hysim


----------



## سيد محمد سيد محمود (29 أغسطس 2007)

To khalled i need this program urgently upload it please


----------



## snabdelaziz (5 سبتمبر 2007)

أرجو ارسال نسخة من هذا البرنامج الهام على snabdelaziz***********
و جزاكم الله خيراَ


----------



## المطوري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ خالد هل يمكن رفعها لنطلع عليها وبعدها "يصير خير"


----------



## Prof.Firas (9 سبتمبر 2007)

يا صاحبي و يا اخي المطوري 
اشتري البرنامج احسن للناس حقوق !!!!!
تحياتي لك 
اخوك 
فراس


----------



## khalled (20 ديسمبر 2007)

:73: :73: :73: 
*
أخيرا رابط التنزيل 
إضغط على الرابط التالي
Schlumberger PIPESIM 2003 CD*​\
\
\
\
\
\
:73: :73: :73: :73:


----------

